# 'My Country is BEAUTIFUL!' ~Say it PROUDLY!~



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

post beautiful landscapes from your country,lets make a big thread!

*HERE WE GO!

N.E CHINA(中国东北)*


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Scotland, UK;


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

*Chile ..a contrast land!*

this is Chile!









































































































































































































































































South of Chile!









North of Chile!









:eek2:


----------



## Job Dee (Dec 6, 2008)

My country is Beautiful like the Philippines

Its more than USUAL..


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

null said:


> post beautiful landscapes from your country,lets make a big thread!


Hey, let's not.

How is this 'Citytalk'?


----------

